# Urban Hero



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

From BBC Wildlife Magazine
http://www.bbcwildlifemagazine.com/british-wildlife/feral-pigeon-flying-rat-or-urban-hero


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Good one - haven't seen it before


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Very interesting article, with many references!

Larry


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I'm an agree, very interesting article, I just posted in my facebook.

Ivette


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Good Article...nice to se Pigeons getting some positive play and solid background info to do it.


----------

